# ATO: webcast recording about temporary full expensing



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Taxation Office:

Webcast recording available

Our Helping your clients with business investment measures _Tax Professionals conversations_ webcast recording and transcript are now available.

[end]

See also:









ATO: Temporary full expensing


This announcement is relevant to optional immediate deductibility for the purchase of new and second-hand cars and other depreciating assets through to 30 June 2022 [later extended to 30 June 2023]. Australian Taxation Office (22 December 2020) (Emphasis added)...




www.uberpeople.net


----------

